
Covid-19 treatment program recommended by doctors in Wuhan - pspct
https://www.covid19readings.com/articles/2020/02/14/Wuhan-Union-Hospital-COVID-19-Treatment-Program
======
mtmail
Can you remove the 'Please share!" part in the title?

"Please don't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
exclamation points, or saying how great an article is. It's implicit in
submitting something that you think it's important."
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
pspct
Updated.

